# ** Need suggestions on applying topical flea meds please **



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Our papillon Oliver hates having his monthly flea treatment. We use K9 Advantix II. Once it is over he is totally fine but putting it on him is a nightmare. It takes both my mom and I to get it done. She gives him a treat and holds on to his harness while I put on the treatment. This last treatment was particularly awful. He was growling and fidgeting terribly and crying like we were trying to kill him or something. It broke my heart. Of course it is difficult to apply the meds properly with the dog all over the place. He does not like to be brushed either and it took alot of training to get him to allow us to do that as well. It seems like as soon as he sees that little tube he freaks out. Does anyone have any suggestions for what we could do to make this process easier? I don't like the thought of giving it to him at all but my mom lives in a heavily wooded area and ticks are a major problem. Thanks for your help.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Perhaps it burns him? Try a different brand.

Also try getting him distracted by food in advance. I use a peanut butter jar for Avery. Then without making a big deal out of it apply the meds. Don't let him see it and go quickly.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

have you tried doing it wen he is sleeping? if i was you i would walk him extra longer to ware him out so he would fall asleep dead tired and then apply it while he is sleeping.
and have you looked up calming treats for dog? you could try it give it to him wait tell he is calmer then normal then try the apply stuff
have you tried a different brand to see if he act the same way? there might be something in it he don't like


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I would try something else, maybe he is sensitive to that brand, is the dog outside a lot or just in the home. If you don't have a flea or tick problem why put it on at all? My dog would run also I just stopped using it I use DE now. And if there is a problem I just bath and dust them with DE:redface:


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I would definitely recommend trying to switch up the flea and tick treatment. And maybe try to give him his food or a treat or something to distract him and then put the treatment on and be sure to give a lot of praise and hopefully he will learn quickly that there is nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

These are so horrible. A few friends have has success using Shoo Tags and we are using a natural yard, house and dog spray made of Cedar Oil by Wondercide. Nice product and safe.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I second the Shoo tags, I've heard great things about them. I only gave mollie Advantix once, when she was a wee pup. Once I put it on, she put her ears back and ran round the house snapping at her back. Turned out it must have burnt her, she had horrible scabs where the liquid had been. So that was the first and last time in her almost 7 years she had any flea preventative. If I did have problems, I'd use the DE and/or Shoo tags.


----------



## starturtle (Jul 12, 2012)

I buy the frozen treats and let my dogs get started on them, then just walk up like I am going to pet them and put it on. My dogs have never had a bad reaction to it, it is just difficult to apply properly with a squirmy dog.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

nfedyk said:


> Our papillon Oliver hates having his monthly flea treatment. We use K9 Advantix II. Once it is over he is totally fine but putting it on him is a nightmare. It takes both my mom and I to get it done. She gives him a treat and holds on to his harness while I put on the treatment. This last treatment was particularly awful. He was growling and fidgeting terribly and crying like we were trying to kill him or something. It broke my heart. Of course it is difficult to apply the meds properly with the dog all over the place. He does not like to be brushed either and it took alot of training to get him to allow us to do that as well. It seems like as soon as he sees that little tube he freaks out. Does anyone have any suggestions for what we could do to make this process easier? I don't like the thought of giving it to him at all but my mom lives in a heavily wooded area and ticks are a major problem. Thanks for your help.


Contrary to what others are saying, his behaviour seems more likely due to the fact that he doesn't like to be handled because he displays discomfort BEFORE you do anything with him rather than AFTER. (No trying to rub it off, or other physical signs of a reaction.) For example, you say "He does not like to be brushed either and it took alot of training to get him to allow us to do that as well."

Do not be put off by his "growling and fidgeting" and "crying like we were trying to kill him or something", as it is obvious he simply doesn't like to be restrained so that you can apply the treatments.

I think you are telegraphing your own discomfiture at his reaction and that in turn creates an atmosphere of anxiety that he picks up on. All I can suggest is that you have everything ready well before you do the application. Carry on like usual, then when he is near the area where you have the tube out ready to apply, JUST DO IT. Don't make a big fuss or get all freaked out because that is his trigger. 

If he behaves & is quiet, treat him then. Do not treat him if he misbehaves, as this just reinforces the unwanted behaviour.

Once a month (usually on the 1st) we give our two GSPs heartworm meds & put on the topical. There is no noise or squirming or problems. Just here's the heartworm stuff (which they seem to like the taste of) and now, let's do the topical and done. Wham, bam, thankyou ma'am... good doggies, here's your treat.

Just the other day we found a tick on one of the dogs: we still give them a good "pat down" after they are in the woods or fields even though we apply K9 Advantix II. However, the topical prevents them from attaching to the dog. So even though we may find the odd one on them, they don't attach.

Now if you want "noise" and "squirming", the younger one is not fond of having his nails dremmeled. The noises he makes! Meanwhile, the older one treats it like he's at the spa having a "mani-pedi" done. But we have a system & just do it.

Bonne chance,


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for all your suggestions. I had never heard of the Shoo Tags so definitely going to do some research on that.


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

Try not doing that at all. If you have the time, daily bathing and grooming will help take care of fleas. But if you really insist, lauren143 is right. Just don't let him see the meds, take it on right away that when he notices it, it's already done.


----------

